# Rotary vs. Piston Valve trumpet



## Lunasong

Why do orchestral trumpets sometimes play piston trumpet and sometimes rotary? Who makes the decision which trumpet to play, the principal or the music director/conductor, or is it pretty much standardized (certain literature = rotary, or certain orchestras use specific instruments)?
Is there a big difference between the instruments in tone and ease of playing?


----------



## esharpe

I was always under the impression (and I could be wrong) that Rotary trumpets is a European thing. With Pistons being used in America almost all of the time. But that is just my impression from observations. 

Note: Jazz seems to be 100 percent piston.


----------



## Ukko

Here's some poop:

http://www.aswltd.com/rotary.htm


----------



## Lunasong

Good article. I learned a lot, especially about F trumpet, with which I am totally unfamiliar. I agree with the writer that I have observed my local (American) orchestra using rotary valve trumpet up to 50% of the literature (predominantly Austro-German).


----------



## LFTBR

It's all about the sound. Rotaries provided a dramatically different tonal palette than our American piston horns, much more suited (according to some, anyways) to the Germanic literature. Also, the rotary horns allow the player to exercise subtle differences in articulation that fit the style of Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven exceptionally well. I'm a professional 2nd trumpeter, and use the rotary every chance I get for all classical era works and even some early romantic stuff.


----------



## Sudonim

I recently saw rotary trumpets in action for the first time, in a YouTube clip of Semyon Bychkov conducting Mahler's 3rd (a late-romantic piece, obviously, so I guess some trumpeters play them in that repertoire too). Knew they were trumpets, of course, but had to ask my daughter (high-school trumpeter) about them. How is the tonal palette different? I was a woodwind player myself so the mechanics of playing a brass instrument are foreign to me.

_Edit:_ Never mind, I just saw Hilltroll72's link above. Maybe I should read that first ...


----------



## Pip

I remember first seeing the rotary valved trumpets in Britain in the mid 80s with the Philharmonia orchestra under Giulini, who persuaded the orchestra management to invest in them for the Austro-German repertoire. They make a great difference with their more rounded deeper sound against the much brighter sound produced by piston instruments, which used to be described as chromium plated.
Here in Germany, some players will use the piston trumpet for specific pieces. It is usually decided by the conductor when the orchestra has the capability of both.


----------



## WesleyKnust

Rotary valve trumpets are more common in European countries such as Germany.


----------



## david johnson

the rotaries I've played do not focus the same way as the pistons. some orchestras are flexible as to what they will use and some would never change. a few American orchestras will employ them for Bruckner/etc., however, two days ago I watched a celibidachi-led Bruckner performance with the munich phil and all used piston valves. Claudio Roditti jazzes on his rotary. my personal axes are all piston valved.


----------



## Heck148

I strongly dislike rotary valve trumpets for Bruckner, Mahler, etc....they simply lack the brilliance, the projection of piston valve instruments. 
There seems to be a growing trend towards using rotary valve instruments for Bruckner - but I think it produces an inferior sound for the brass section. I like the brilliance, the brightness of the piston valve trumpets.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I agree with Heck. I learned on piston instruments, but I also have a rotary valve trumpet. They are more nimble and have a different tone because of the different lead-pipe length. It has a sound between the (valve) trumpet and flugelhorn. As an instrument in itself it is great, but they are not all that powerful for brass hits and not in a brass section of the type required for, say, a brass band.


----------



## Heck148

eugeneonagain said:


> I agree with Heck. IIt has a sound between the (valve) trumpet and flugelhorn. As an instrument in itself it is great, but they are not all that powerful for brass hits and not in a brass section of the type required for, say, a brass band.


Agreed, good point...it's a bit like comparing French [Buffet system] and German [Heckel system] - very different instruments tone-wise....The French bassoon makes a fine solo instrument - very expressive, with great response and flexibility in the high register - but it lacks the resonance, the full sound for orchestra work, at least IMO....it simply does not have enough "body" to the sound....
Still, tho - to hear a great artist like Maurice Allard on the French bassoon, is to hear a great master-musician at work...


----------

